# My new Butcher Block



## icanburnwater (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all,

I just thought that a few of you out there might want to hear about my new Butcher Block I just purchased.. I was out surfing the web and I wasnt really looking for anything special and I came across a website that sells cutting boards, butcher blocks, and cheese boards.. Now dont get me wrong I have bought cutting boards in the past from Walmart, but when I saw this picticular one I thought that this has got to be the perfect gift for my wife.. This was a 22" X 13" X 3 inches thick made from Vermont Maple and Walnut and for it to be very special they will put peices of dark colored wood (Walnut I guess) while they make your butcher block with the letter of your choice so it is monogrammed, I wanted the letter "K" for my wifes first name.. Now my wife does all the cooking and the cutting boards we had purchased in the past from Walmart were very light and my wife would complain about when she cut something on it, it always moves all over the place.. With this new one it weighs 22 pounds and she absolutely loves this and she said it just saves her the frustration of cutting food up when it comes to cooking and she looks forward to using her new butcher block.. The web address is: *www.smallboutique.com *. 
I am new to posting in discussion boards so I hope my story is ok..


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, ICBW. I hope your wife enjoys the butcher block.

Why not stop in the Welcome Forum and introduce yourself? Then we can give you a proper welcome.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I know she is going to love that new cutting board I know I would. But when she uses the Wal-mart boards if she will put a kitchen towel underneath the board it will not move around. I got boards that do that and a kitchen towel will keep it from moving.


----------



## icanburnwater (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi cakerookie,

Thank you so much for the advice on the towel under the cutting board it works really,really well..


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Glad I could help...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

To add to the tip... a slightly damp washcloth will do the trick.


----------

